# American Justice System.....fail!



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I just heard that Casey Anthony was pronounced not guilty of murder. That has got to be the biggest crock of sh*t I have ever heard. Don't know if any of you followed this trial but that bitch is as guilty as sin. Please someone tell me this was just a cruel joke the radios playing.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I just heard that Casey Anthony was pronounced not guilty of murder. That has got to be the biggest crock of sh*t I have ever heard. Don't know if any of you followed this trial but that bitch is as guilty as sin. Please someone tell me this was just a cruel joke the radios playing.


It is what it is. No crime on killing children. Just don't lie to the cops. Evidence proves Caylee killed herself, wrapped herself in duct tape. Threw herself in the swamp and tried to frame her mom. What's hard to understand that?


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Now watch Casey come out saying she did it(the murder) to protect her parents from being charged. If she chooses to admit her guilt now after being found innocent there would be zero recourse because of the double jeopardy laws. Hahahahaaa...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

f*ck that bitch!!!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

RNR,
I hear you loud and clear and oh btw, I totally agree with you 100%, but that's what happens when you have good lawyers who planted some "reasonable doubt" in the minds of the jurors...Based on those premises, and the actual letter of the law, there is no way the jury could have indicted her and found her guilty of murder...guilty of being a slut, and guilty of being a terrible liar, and guilty of being a horrible mom...all of the above, yes!...but not of the murder...not the way the lawyers presented her case and their "side" of the story...and unfortunately, that is the way it is with our justice system in this country...It's basically hit or miss...and if you have lots of money and are affluent and rich, you can probably manipulate the system and get over it to some degree or another...and the fact that the prosecution was seeking the death penalty probably didn't help matters any either.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

I would not say the justice system failed. They did not provide and physical PROOF that she committed murder. I sure as hell would not want a life sentence or the death penalty if I was on trial without PHYSICAL evidence. Speculation is just that speculation and you cannot find a person guilty based solely on that.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Maybe if they had gone after a lesser charge instead of murder, they would have got her......


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

zippa said:


> I would not say the justice system failed. They did not provide and physical PROOF that she committed murder. I sure as hell would not want a life sentence or the death penalty if I was on trial without PHYSICAL evidence. Speculation is just that speculation and you cannot find a person guilty based solely on that.


Well said Zippa...That was also the basic premise of my post...







...It would have actually been a greater miscarriage of justice if the jury had convicted her and found her guilty based soley on the "facts" or lack thereof.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Been an easier conviction if they had just tried Caylee. Damn these kids setting up their parents. Now her death is nothing more than a foot note and Casey can go back to partying living the good life.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

Unbelievable







No Justice for that poor little girl.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

sadboy said:


> Maybe if they had gone after a lesser charge instead of murder, they would have got her......


Thats why the death penalty was abolished in Canada. Really any murder trial is extra hard to win because of the guilt on the jurors part creates doubt.

I honestly hate watching her cry and smile when she hears her verdict.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

hastatus said:


> Been an easier conviction if they had just tried Caylee. Damn these kids setting up their parents. Now her death is nothing more than a foot note and Casey can go back to partying living the good life.


Frank,
I understand your hurt and pain, bro!..but this case is almost identical to the OJ Simpson case!...We all knew OJ was guilty as hell, but since Johnnie Cochran and the defense obviously made Mark Furman look a like a racist cop and did lots of damage to his credibility, and planted that so-called seed of "reasonable doubt" in the jurors minds, he was able to walk away scott free!...Ditto for this case, there was no actual PROOF that she committed the murder (although we can safely *ASSUME * that she die)...the key word being, assume...Most of the evidence presented was circumstancial and unfortunately, that can't be enough to convict someone in a criminal case in the court of law.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Da said:


> Been an easier conviction if they had just tried Caylee. Damn these kids setting up their parents. Now her death is nothing more than a foot note and Casey can go back to partying living the good life.


Frank,
I understand your hurt and pain, bro!..but this case is almost identical to the OJ Simpson case!...We all knew OJ was guilty as hell, but since Johnnie Cochran and the defense obviously made Mark Furman look a like a racist cop and did lots of damage to his credibility, and planted that so-called seed of "reasonable doubt" in the jurors minds, he was able to walk away scott free!...Ditto for this case, there was no actual PROOF that she committed the murder (although we can safely *ASSUME * that she die)...the key word being, assume...Most of the evidence presented was circumstancial and unfortunately, that can't be enough to convict someone in a criminal case in the court of law.
[/quote]

Not hurt, just disgusted. I look at my grand daughters of which one is the age of Caylee before she died. Just makes me sick. What made me more disgusted was watching this woman laugh and giggle when the jury was out of the court room. Then laugh and giggle more when she was acquitted. Guilty? Who really knows. Only Casey knows and her dead daughter.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

hastatus said:


> Been an easier conviction if they had just tried Caylee. Damn these kids setting up their parents. Now her death is nothing more than a foot note and Casey can go back to partying living the good life.


Frank,
I understand your hurt and pain, bro!..but this case is almost identical to the OJ Simpson case!...We all knew OJ was guilty as hell, but since Johnnie Cochran and the defense obviously made Mark Furman look a like a racist cop and did lots of damage to his credibility, and planted that so-called seed of "reasonable doubt" in the jurors minds, he was able to walk away scott free!...Ditto for this case, there was no actual PROOF that she committed the murder (although we can safely *ASSUME * that she die)...the key word being, assume...Most of the evidence presented was circumstancial and unfortunately, that can't be enough to convict someone in a criminal case in the court of law.
[/quote]

Not hurt, just disgusted. I look at my grand daughters of which one is the age of Caylee before she died. Just makes me sick. What made me more disgusted was watching this woman laugh and giggle when the jury was out of the court room. Then laugh and giggle more when she was acquitted.*Guilty? Who really knows. Only Casey knows and her dead daughter.*
[/quote]

And who ever really killed her daughter if indeed it wasn't really Casey.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

zippa said:


> Been an easier conviction if they had just tried Caylee. Damn these kids setting up their parents. Now her death is nothing more than a foot note and Casey can go back to partying living the good life.


Frank,
I understand your hurt and pain, bro!..but this case is almost identical to the OJ Simpson case!...We all knew OJ was guilty as hell, but since Johnnie Cochran and the defense obviously made Mark Furman look a like a racist cop and did lots of damage to his credibility, and planted that so-called seed of "reasonable doubt" in the jurors minds, he was able to walk away scott free!...Ditto for this case, there was no actual PROOF that she committed the murder (although we can safely *ASSUME * that she die)...the key word being, assume...Most of the evidence presented was circumstancial and unfortunately, that can't be enough to convict someone in a criminal case in the court of law.
[/quote]

Not hurt, just disgusted. I look at my grand daughters of which one is the age of Caylee before she died. Just makes me sick. What made me more disgusted was watching this woman laugh and giggle when the jury was out of the court room. Then laugh and giggle more when she was acquitted.*Guilty? Who really knows. Only Casey knows and her dead daughter.*
[/quote]

And who ever really killed her daughter if indeed it wasn't really Casey.
[/quote]
Even the lessor charges of abuse, she was found innocent. The only thing she was guilty of was lying to police. So what was the greater sin?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

zippa said:


> I would not say the justice system failed. They did not provide and physical PROOF that she committed murder. I sure as hell would not want a life sentence or the death penalty if I was on trial without PHYSICAL evidence. Speculation is just that speculation and you cannot find a person guilty based solely on that.


My gf has been watching this sh*t for weeks and thats just it, I told her all along it was going to be not guilty on the charges. There was no hard evidence, she may be a guilty bitch that cares nothing about her child, but Jose Baez won the jury over with his defense.

90% of America is acting like they have something to do or say with this case, you have nothing move on with your lives, this didnt affect any of you 1 bit.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ICEE said:


> I would not say the justice system failed. They did not provide and physical PROOF that she committed murder. I sure as hell would not want a life sentence or the death penalty if I was on trial without PHYSICAL evidence. Speculation is just that speculation and you cannot find a person guilty based solely on that.


My gf has been watching this sh*t for weeks and thats just it, I told her all along it was going to be not guilty on the charges. There was no hard evidence, she may be a guilty bitch that cares nothing about her child, but Jose Baez won the jury over with his defense.

90% of America is acting like they have something to do or say with this case, you have nothing move on with your lives, this didnt affect any of you 1 bit.
[/quote]
Then why are you posting? Lmao


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

If there is any reasonable doubt, you must acquit. Simple.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Da said:


> RNR,
> I hear you loud and clear and oh btw, I totally agree with you 100%, but that's what happens when you have good lawyers who planted some "reasonable doubt" in the minds of the jurors...Based on those premises, and the actual letter of the law, there is no way the jury could have indicted her and found her guilty of murder...guilty of being a slut, and guilty of being a terrible liar, and guilty of being a horrible mom...all of the above, yes!...but not of the murder...not the way the lawyers presented her case and their "side" of the story...and unfortunately, that is the way it is with our justice system in this country...It's basically hit or miss...and if you have lots of money and are affluent and rich, you can probably manipulate the system and get over it to some degree or another...and the fact that the prosecution was seeking the death penalty probably didn't help matters any either.


One thing to remember, maybe not in this particular case. If a lawyer can find out that one police procedure was done incorrectly, a good lawyer will rip that apart and person will be let off. There are lots of variables:

Good defense
Bad prosecution
Police Procedure
etc.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Jesus Christ then it is true.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Saw this coming a mile away. Did she do it? Probably. Is there enough evidence to convict her of doing it? Nope. Not guilty. 
It wasn't that the defense was good, it wasn't that the prosecution was bad, it's simply the justice system at work. You're either proven guilty *beyond a shadow of a doubt* or you go free. A funky smelling car trunk and a piece of duct tape shouldn't be enough to send anyone to death row and in this case it wasn't. 
Why they didn't charge the bitch with child endangerment I have no clue, that would've been open and shut. You're kid disappears for a month and you dont' call the police and report it? Yea you're ass should be in jail.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Piranha Dan said:


> Saw this coming a mile away. Did she do it? Probably. Is there enough evidence to convict her of doing it? Nope. Not guilty.
> It wasn't that the defense was good, it wasn't that the prosecution was bad, it's simply the justice system at work. You're either proven guilty *beyond a shadow of a doubt* or you go free. A funky smelling car trunk and a piece of duct tape shouldn't be enough to send anyone to death row and in this case it wasn't.
> Why they didn't charge the bitch with child endangerment I have no clue, that would've been open and shut. You're kid disappears for a month and you dont' call the police and report it? Yea you're ass should be in jail.


Yes the endangerment didn't stick. Guess partying and forgetting to call the cops in over a month first meet the standards.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I would have hung her just for lying


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Guess Thursday we'll see what the judge does in sentencing.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

I think it's a success in our justice system. Prosecution put together a bunch of heart string tugging videos/testimony that convinced everyone in America that she was guilty, but facts are the prosecution could not prove that she killed her daughter beyond any reasonable doubt, and she was acquitted.

PS is it weird I'd still hit it?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Hell no she's fine.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Da said:


> I would not say the justice system failed. They did not provide and physical PROOF that she committed murder. I sure as hell would not want a life sentence or the death penalty if I was on trial without PHYSICAL evidence. Speculation is just that speculation and you cannot find a person guilty based solely on that.


Well said Zippa...That was also the basic premise of my post...







...It would have actually been a greater miscarriage of justice if the jury had convicted her and found her guilty based soley on the "facts" or lack thereof.
[/quote]
i agree
opinions are free.. we all have them. and regardless of how certain i feel shes guilty, if you're going to be locked up for the rest of your life or be put to death you better have a video tape or caught red handed piece of evidence. its not even a sad out come. punishment so severe better have a sentence that came from beyond any possible doubt. 
this whole case is just a media sh*t storm anyways. theres something like 2 kids a day that go murdered in this country. why get all high and mighty over this chick when there are thousands more just like this? get back to your twitter accounts and carry on


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

0S1R1S said:


>


If only...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^^ operation reference something i dont know: SUCCESS


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

0S1R1S said:


>


Karma will get her


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

[email protected]° said:


> ^^^ operation reference something i dont know: SUCCESS


Reference to Dexter, a show on Shotime about a serial killer who kills murders who get away with it...


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

Is this case something I should know about?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nancy grace made a hullabalo about it in the states... i remember this from years ago... the longer a case goes the better it is for the defendant IMO


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Traveller said:


> Is this case something I should know about?


Not really. Basically the chick's kid "disappeared" but she didn't bother to report it to the police for a month. 6 months after that they find the kid dead in the woods. No evidence against the mother other then that for that month she partied and had fun like nothing was wrong and the trunk of her car smelled funny, like (maybe) there had been a corpse in there at some point. Media did a great job of making her look like Charles Manson's wicket stepmother so now everybody's pissed she was found not guilty.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

the real problem with the prosecution's case was no cause of death. They couldn't prove that Caylee was actually murdered. I watched about 70% of the trial from jury selection on ward (my wife had it on as she was working). The prosecution was terrible I blame them not the jury. They couldn't prove it was NOT an accident.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Boobah said:


> I think it's a success in our justice system. Prosecution put together a bunch of heart string tugging videos/testimony that convinced everyone in America that she was guilty, but facts are the prosecution could not prove that she killed her daughter beyond any reasonable doubt, and she was acquitted.
> 
> PS is it weird I'd still hit it?


im going to have to agree.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i dont find her as "pretty" as everyone else does
maybe for the fact that she is quite possibly a murderer of her own child? i dunno. 
but yeah, id tear that sh*t up

btw, the people outside the courthouse need to get a f*cking life


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Central said:


> i dont find her as "pretty" as everyone else does
> maybe for the fact that she is quite possibly a murderer of her own child? i dunno.
> but yeah, id tear that sh*t up
> 
> btw, the people outside the courthouse need to get a f*cking life


for real. people act like it was their child who got killed. i know that a lot of people relate to this because they have kids or grandkids but man.... dont these people have jobs?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Central said:


>


this chick has become very popular on P-Fury...this is like the 50th time she has been posted!...oh, BTW,...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

bob351 said:


> nancy grace made a hullabalo about it in the states... i remember this from years ago... the longer a case goes the better it is for the defendant IMO


Nancy Grace needs to go f*cking curl up and die. What she did to the Duke kids is unconscionable...and she never showed a drop of remorse about it. Anyone who gets whipped into a frenzy based on her should be very wary--they're on the level of someone who gets their information on Obama's birth from Bachmann (and where the f*ck is HER birth certificate?)/Taitz/Beck.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i agree she is flippin nuts


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

[/quote]
for real. people act like it was their child who got killed. i know that a lot of people relate to this because they have kids or grandkids but man.... dont these people have jobs?
[/quote]

No Nick they dont have jobs. Like most americans these days they are either on welfare or unemployment. That or they dont have a life. I didnt really follow this case cause honestly crazy sh*t like this happens everyday and it only became popular because it was on tv. Just like the OJ case. I honestly could give two shits what the verdict is. On another note I dont get how defense lawyers sleep at night. OH yeah they make killer money!!


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> Nancy Grace needs to go f*cking curl up and die. What she did to the Duke kids is unconscionable...and she never showed a drop of remorse about it.


I remember that too. That bitch is the liberal version of Sarah Palin.









Everyone should try to remember one thing: The jury didn't find her innocent, they found her not guilty. One is not the same as the other.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Theres no justice its just us uhhhh


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ibanez247 said:


> On another note I dont get how defense lawyers sleep at night. OH yeah they make killer money!!


They sleep in a very nice house and a nice bed and probably drive a nice car.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Well guys...the OJ Simpson case, this case, and countless others...I'm pretty sure we all can agree that our judicial system is not perfect and very flawed! (in more ways than one)...Having said that and you can say what you want, it's still by far and away the best that there is in the world and I for one, am very grateful for it!..(insert nod emoticon)


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

how much more hated you think she'd be if she held a post trial interview and she just looked in the camera and was like "WINNING!"


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

^^Nah, she'll just publish a book entitled "If I did it".


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

As bad as these defendants are, I find it almost as bad that these attorneys fight to help criminals get away with crimes. Think about it, in this case, the lawyer took the case for free-so they can get their name out there.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

amrica suckasssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

all joking aside, ive been reading a sh*t ton of comments on the case. pretty much 1 in 3 people who comment on the case/story conclude that america sucks. lol wtf
one braud brings the entire country into the shitter?
/waits for college graduate "intelligent" response <its the american legal system and blah blah blah i have some books you should really read and blah blah blah>

...meanwhile in canada


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

As the chief executive and president of the America haters club you guys are getting boring. Its getting boring. Bob you absolutely suck at bashing the USA and its getting really tiring reading your posts in almost EVERY thread. And this is coming from me.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

I don't bash I speak truth


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Central said:


> all joking aside, ive been reading a sh*t ton of comments on the case. pretty much 1 in 3 people who comment on the case/story conclude that america sucks. lol wtf
> one braud brings the entire country into the shitter?
> /waits for college graduate "intelligent" response <its the american legal system and blah blah blah i have some books you should really read and blah blah blah>
> 
> ...meanwhile in canada


You were trying really hard to use this picture somewhere, weren't you









PS - America does suck!


----------

